# Is a snail okay with a somewhat aggressive/curious Betta?



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I have been having an algae problem in my split 10g for a while now. It wasn't so bad until I took out the two aquatic plants from the tank (apparently I don have a green thumb ...). I know I have green hair algae on my silk plants and possibly blue-green algae on the tank?! I have attached a pic so maybe someone can help ID it. 

Anywho I would like to get a snail for each side of the tank to help with the problem. However my DeT male, Blizzard, is young and full of himself. He is always flaring at his reflection in the glass (though doesn't often take on the big grump next door lol) and literally inspects every inch of his home everyday. There are a lot of hides in the tank (trying to stop Blizz's tail biting which is ridiculous at this point) and my water is pretty hard (which I hear is good for snails - makes my CT's fins curl but otherwise the boys seem okay). They tank is cycled and has been set up since September. 

So what do we think? Apple/mystery snail okay with Mr Attitude?


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Not sure why the pic turned sideways...

Anywho - here is a full view of Blizz's half of the tank if it helps to get the lay of the land...


----------



## Alyssabubbles (Jul 17, 2013)

IME, mystery/apple snails were fine with my late boy. In the beginning, he nipped at the shell a bit, however, they soon came to be completely careless towards eachothers existence. I'm currently looking to get another snail for my current boy. Not sure of his aggression level yet, but will test it out soon. Honestly, I think he'll be fine, however, always have a back up home for this snail in case it doesnt work out. Also, wait a couple days. They may take some time to get used to. (If he bites the antennae, i suggest moving him immediately.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

trap door snails would work better.they can protect themselves better.nerites are what i use in all of my tanks.my super aggressive female ct leaves them alone now.she initially ate their cephalic tentacles off,but they grow back.she lost interest after a few days.they are among the best algae eaters out there.


----------



## chlorp101 (Dec 18, 2013)

I had two mystery/apple snails. My betta was curious for the first two days and attacked them whenever possible. But after that, he just ignored them completely. Make sure your water is always clean. I lost my snails because my filter failed. Although I did frequent water changes, apparently it was not enough.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I have heard that Nerite snails are better at algae but I haven't found anyone local that sells them :-( however everyone here sells the mystery snails. I do have a tropical community tank (29g) at work that currently houses two snails and 17 other tiny fish. If worse comes to worst i can use that as a back up plan! 

Do I acclimate a snail like a Betta? When I put him in the tank is there a method that is better? Just hold him near the glass, drop him in, etc?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Why don't you put one of your existing snails in one side of the Betta tank to see how it goes? Turn lights off, put snail in and wait about an hour to turn them back on.

Or, buy just one snail and swap it from side to side? Less bioload.

My Bettas don't bother any of the snails in my tank but Bettas are such individuals.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I had thought about bringing home one of my other snails but I am a teacher and my students are, oddly enough, more attached to the snails than the fish. They named the biggest one Turbo lol. So I scrapped that idea. 

I do think I will stop by PetsMart and see what snails they have and try to bring a couple home. I just hope they help with the algae and my Bettas leave them in peace!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

most lfs,especially petco and petsmart can special order snails if you can not find the type you want.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

A few weeks ago I was at Petsmart and was surprised to see that for the first time they actually had nerites! Guess they are realizing how popular these guys are getting, and deciding to cash in on it.. Seems like they sold out pretty quickly, though.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I will have to check and see if my PetsMart will order for me (or if they have any in)! That would be great!


----------

